# J-39 Opinions



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

Just found a 1990 J-39 for sale in my area here in Puerto Rico. I would like to have the boat as a cruiser and race it once in a while. Most of my sailing will be between Puerto Rico and the BVI's. 

Any comments about this boat would be appreciated. It seems to be in great shape...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That's a pretty big leap from a Newport 41 to a J-39. The J is a performance design, certainly quicker than a N41 but likely to be harder to handle, and are probably best with a largish crew. The J 39 was one of Jboat's last semi "IOR" designs. Not what I'd call a cruising boat per se. If I remember correctly the rig relies to some extent on checkstays and runners, which are problematic for short handed cruising.
That said, they are attractive boats from a reputable builder and could represent good value.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*J39*

Yes I know it is a big leap, having such a hard time finding the right Newport 41 has led me to other possibilities. This boat happens to be a two owner boat in superb conditions. The price is a bit more than what I was willing to pay for but I'll see if the owner is willing to go down a little bit. Also after looking at the available Newports and the asking prices it seems like I can get the J 39 for almost the same price due to the fact that it is here in the island. Between airfares to go see candidate Newports, preparations for a delivery from the east coast to the caribbean, insurance and captain delivery fees it all adds up to almost the same amount.

After all, all I want to do is go from PR to the BVI's safely. The Newport is still my favorite but I guess if it makes sense I will at least give the J a try. We are going out for a test sail next weekend. I'll have a more informed opinion next week.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I think that Faster is mistaking the J-39 for the J-41. The J-39 was J-boats early attempt at an IMS oriented design. They were pretty stripped out but pretty nice boats. They came in a variety of rig options and the only one that I knew of was a masthead rig without runners or checkstays. Faster may be right that the boat that you are looking at does have parrellel spreaders and checkstays, which is not the best set up for cruising. 

Also as Faster notes these were really designed as offshore cruising boats. J-boats had quite a few designs that would make great offshore performance cruisers with a little bit of work, in my mind better than a Newport 41 all around, but this design was not one of them. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

As usual, Jeff is correct, and I stand humbly corrected. The J39 is a masthead IMS design. I did a little more research and as far as I can tell it has checkstays, but they are not crucial to the integrity of the rig.

One other drawback to the idea of cruising this boat, though is the "pit" style cockpit - no real seats, no coaming or backrests so this would not be a comfortable or dry cruising cockpit. Probably sails quite nicely, though.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*Just what my wife said...#^^%^%$&#$%@*

Faster,

Yes, this boat is sort of a mix of cruising and racing, actually more racing than cruising. My wifes concern is the same, there is no confortable sitting area in the cockpit......and it looks like it will get wet......

Anyway, where did you find the info?...there is not much info in the J-boats site about this particular vessel.

I think this 1990 boat will cost me the same amount that a 1980 Newport 41....what do you guys think? Should I just go for it and forget about the hassle of purchasing a boat in the states and then get it delivered to the caribbean?

One other advantage is that it was hauled, anti fouled, polished and appraised last week. So it is ready to go.....with 2003 sails and an extensive inventory of race sails, it has two air conditioning units, great stereo system, alcohol stove.............


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

She sounds in good shape, if you can convince your better half, maybe she'll do!(the boat, I mean<g>) I do still think that with a crew of 2 she'll be a handful in a blow.

I got my info from my son, who races on one a couple of times a year.

Good Luck
btw - found "your" boat on yachtworld - looks pretty nice!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm going to second the thought about it not being a "cruiser"... 
While it will most likely be a lively sail, think about the "comfort level" .

I'd get pretty tired standing 4-5 hours at a time while at the helm. (or sitting in a cramped position)

Try out the berths. make sure you can both fit comfortably and are able to extricate yourselves without having to do a porn star move evey time.

If you're planing on staying out for more that a couple of days, check for ample storage compartments for food and libations.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

In terms of interior space, I find it to be pretty well laid out, the berths are actually very confortable and spacious.

Storage.....there seems to be enough space 

Sailing confort......Not to many options,, the cockpit is definitely not intended for cruising and there is not much to be done to it.

The longest sail that I would probably do is 10 - 12 hours a couple of times a year from Puerto Rico to the BVI's.

I guess it will all depend on how much of a compromise we want to get into...but I agree with the cockpit issue...


----------



## LyleRussell (May 3, 2006)

For what it's worth to you I have recently looked in detail at a J-37 and a J-40. Also sailed J-80, 105, 110 and crewed a 44). Both the 37 & 40 have running backstays that look like they can be rigged in a fashion that is not a problem for single handers. I wonder if the backstays are really necessary in light to moderate air anyway. The bathtub cockpit doesn't have backrests but you can put some foam tubing on the lifelines and be very comfortable. How often do we sit down into a cockpit anyway. I am always sitting up on the coaming where I can see and feel the wind. The boats are well built by the pro's in the composite business, TPI. I have toured their impressive factory in Warren RI. The Johnstones design a lot of hidden quality and good thought into all their boats. Practical Sailor once said, "If sailing is what sailing is all about then a J-Boat is a good choice. (Note they were referring to a J-35, but it appears to hold true all through the line.)

That said, be careful to have the hull and deck carefully moisture metered. If the deck hasn't been rebed in 16 years there may be wet spots. In J-Boats defense all cored boats have this compromise. Other known issues are rudder bearings, engine mounts and the engines themselves. The Volvo and Yanmar engines are strong enough and if properly lubricated don't wear out. J's rarely get enough engine running time to wear anything. What happens over 16 years is that the oil seals dry up and leak. From what I hear a rebuild of the seals costs nearly as much as a new engine. 

You can rarely go wrong buying a J-Boat. My 2cents.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Race it once in a while*



avazquez said:


> Just found a 1990 J-39 for sale in my area here in Puerto Rico. I would like to have the boat as a cruiser and race it once in a while. Most of my sailing will be between Puerto Rico and the BVI's.
> 
> Any comments about this boat would be appreciated. It seems to be in great shape...


Avazuez,
This J 39 is an odd match to what you say you want. I took a look at the listing, and the boat looks to me like a big J24, with about the same creature comforts. I'd be delighted to have this boat as a race boat, but as a cruiser I'd think it comes up about 90% short of any list of basic features. For example, wouldn't some hot water let alone pressure water be nice? As to the lack of a cockpit, my most vivid memory of sailing a J24 is how uncomfortable the boat was - only the helsmperson had someplace to sit that didn't involve sitting on a block or some other form of hardware.

I guess you know what you actually want. But as far as a cruising boat I'd say the J 39 is on the wrong planet - it has all the cruising features of a six-person tent. In fact, your original focus on only a Newport 41 is a bit odd. Now as a C&C design the Newport 41 seems a sterling example of the mid-70's racer/cruiser, but there arn't many of them, and you really limit yourself to decide its the only boat. If you take a look at racer/cruisers of this size available around Miami. you'd have all the choices that any kid in a candy store could dream of.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

Everything you say makes sense, but maybe I have not made my intentions exactly clear. I am not going on extended cruising. I will spend maximum of three weeks in the BVI's and then come back to Fajardo for coastal sailing and maybe a sunday regatta.

On my list of possible candidates are the Morgan 382-3-4, Tartan 37, C&C 41, Newport 41 and I am willing to add other boats (please suggest any other similar boats as close as posible to PHRF of 100 with classic looks) with similar looks and quality but as you can see I am staying away from Beneteaus, Jeanneaus, Catalinas etc. I simply don't like them. I would like to keep whatever I buy for a long time and that was the reasoning for a solid hull and for the decision of staying away from the slower Tartan and Morgan even though I have to admit that I love the Morgan. The Tartan has the CB which I try to stay way from.

The J-39 is something that just happens to be there as an alternative due to the fact that there are'nt many sailboats in the island and if it makes sense I will go for it. I know this boat has been barely used. Actually it was in storage for almost two years and the previuos owners have kept it in close to immaculate condition. 

If you want to see how bad it is downhere try to do a search for sailboats here in Puerto Rico or the Caribbean. You will find ex-charters which are usually Bene....Jeann...etc or you will find hurricane survivors with repairs. Lots and Lots of blisters since most boats stay in the water all the time.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I appreciate your dilemma, but a boat relationship is inherently expensive and time-consuming and it's a shame to have to make do with what's around the corner.

Bye the bye, the Tartan 37 is a delightful boat and was on my last short list, FWIW you will find they use cored hull construction. As to suggestions, here's an example of what else might be considered - note the cruising equipment list and the number of refits, I'd guess that in the last four years, this owner has spent more than the current asking price on this boat; http://yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatDetails.jsp?currency=USD&units=Feet&currencyid=100&boat_id=1385103&checked_boats=1385103&back=%2Fcore%2Flisting%2Fcache%2FsearchResults.jsp%3Fblc%3D13976%26toPrice%3D80000%26type%3D%2528Sail%2529%26uom%3D126%26currency%3DUSD%26units%3DFeet%26duom%3D126%26sm%3D3%26spc%3D12755%26wuom%3D126%26ywbtc%3D25584%26luom%3D126%26toLength%3D41%26currencyid%3D100%26currencyid%3D100%26fromLength%3D37%26fromPrice%3D50000%26ps%3D30%26ps%3D30%26slim%3Dquick%26spid%3D108%26prc%3D11724%26so%3D0%26n%3D1%253A1%253A32687%253A38574%253A73&searchtype=
The only item missing from the listing is engine hours - you can sassume that'll be high. With the right price, it would well be worth putting an engine into this type of boat.

good luck


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

P.S. CAL 39 has NE PHRF rating of 114.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

i had spent the last year looking at boats, and had the Tartan 37 on my very short list (along w/ a couple mid 30 foot C&Cs), Hinterhoeller Niagra 35 and some Pearsons as well. most of these boats were in the mid to high 50k range btw). what i found out after digging around, and looking at quite a few boats in Annapolis, Oxford, Cambridge and beyond, was a whole fleet of neglected boats. the late 1970 and early 1980 boats by and large were extremely dark down below and were pretty tired all around. sadly, it seemed as most of the owners walked off their boats and handed the keys to a broker. absent of spending 10-15k to bring these boats back, you will probaly find well maintained Tartans in the mid to high 70s (asking price).
i recently sold my J/24,and i can concur with SF..unless you are driving, you are rail meat and seating is less than comfortable if the deck is "race equipped". the upside is the boats are a blast to sail yet creature comforts are spartan to say the least.
as the owner of a new to me Sabre, i am certainly one to extol their virtues. even my little 30 MKii will zip along at 6-7 knots quite nicely, and is manageable for spousal unit and me.
happy hunting...


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*Search is over........*

I ended up buying this.............

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showgallery.php?si=titere&limit=&x=6&y=10

Beneteau 456


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats...


----------

